
Show HN: Image Processing through HTTP, with ImageMagick and more - wsxiaoys
https://gist.github.com/wsxiaoys/0b01e4bd5777c0dab1153c25d1346621
======
wsxiaoys
Hey HN!

Several of my side projects involves in processing images in a complex
way(Composing text, formatting, transparent, bounding box, compression, ...).
I always end up with bash scripts w/imagemagick as there's few solutions fill
the gap.

I created this experimental service to demo the concept brining these bash
utilities to web directly, and maybe grow it to an viable API solution.

I'm grateful to hear any suggestions & feature requests!

------
zyztem
Security story of ImageMagick is pretty awful. This service should be very
careful.

~~~
wsxiaoys
You're absolutely right :)

While thanks to the sandboxing provided by Cloud Functions / AWS Lambda,
executing an external shell command(including ImageMagick) is not a nightmare
any more! Safety burden transferred to these cloud container services.

~~~
ericmason
Just be careful with container reuse in Lambda.

